# Gaming laptop



## omega44-xt (Mar 27, 2016)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
80k, 85k max

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Browsing internet, Gaming, Watching videos/movies, Listening to music, & some other tasks (in that order)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
GTX960M GPU is a must (I think 950M just isn't good enough for modern games)

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Lenovo, Asus, HP & others
b. Dislike: Apple


6) Anything else you would like to say?

I'm currently torn between these two:
Asus GL552VW ROG Series CN430T 90NB09I3-M05050 Core i7 (6th Gen) - (16 GB DDR4/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook vs Dell Inspiron 7000 7559 Y567501HIN9 Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/4 GB Graphics) Notebook: Compare Computers: Flipkart.co

I'm planning to get Dell from FK itself .... Asus one from Paytm, 88k after cashback

Advantages of Dell over Asus:
- Slimmer, looks decent (Asus one is too aggressive looking)
- Better battery life
- Better after sales
- Better heat dissipation due to dual fans & lower temps too
- Better speakers

Advantages of Asus over Dell:
- Better specs: CPU, screen, HDD, SSD, RAM
- 2 years warranty

OK, on paper Asus seems better but I have doubts regarding its after sales support. My current laptop started giving serious problems after 3 years, so I expect good reliability & after sales support when I'm investing such a huge amount.

Help me in deciding. I will buy within next 2 weeks

Also does anyone know about the cost of extended warranty for Dell & Asus? I'm open to other options too


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 28, 2016)

Asus GL552VW seems to be better than Dell Inspiron 7559. 
Asus provides international warranty, the number of service centers are low, but they are there and service is good.

I had purchased Dell Inspiron 7559 as my second and primary gaming laptop, and I was not disappointed at all. 

Comparing the two,
Dell has plastic build, there is some flex in the screen and also the keyboard, Asus has full metal.
Dell is compact and lighter than Asus
Reviews suggested that Dell 7559 had bad display, mostly because of low brightness, but I found the display to be good, not sure of Asus.
Better CPU, RAM, HDD, SSD option on Asus for ~5k more sounds well worth it.

I would say, Asus for gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2016)

+1 to Asus GL552VW


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 29, 2016)

ASUS model costs ₹94,000 
How can you compare it Dell which is a ₹84,000 laptop


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 29, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> ASUS model costs ₹94,000
> How can you compare it Dell which is a ₹84,000 laptop



Just considering my options...

Only thing that is holding me from finalizing Asus is its after sales. As its CPU & GPU crosses 80C on heavy loads, I think it would get hotter after a year or two (My Y500 crosses 90C now, after 3 years)


----------



## ChristopherMAnaya (Mar 30, 2016)

I think Dell is the best option for this range.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2016)

ChristopherMAnaya said:


> I think Dell is the best option for this range.




Its overpriced considering that it is going for 750$ (~=50k).


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 23, 2016)

I have finalized to buy Dell 7559 from Paytm after a lot of thought (Asus won't provide a better gaming experience but yeah better specs are always welcomed. Anyways it isn't available anywhere now). After cashback cost comes down to 76k. And I'm planning to add this SSD to it
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB M 2 Sata Internal SSD MZ N5E250B Samsung India Wrnty | eBay

I'll place the order after my current laptop gets sold


----------



## raga8 (Apr 23, 2016)

Asus had officially launched in India  Asus rog gl552vw for last week  83k its already available in Asus official store is better for gaming compared to dell and Asus has 2 years international warranty.I think it comes even with 128gb ssd also kindly check the Asus India website


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 23, 2016)

raga8 said:


> Asus had officially launched in India  Asus rog gl552vw for last week  83k its already available in Asus official store is better for gaming compared to dell and Asus has 2 years international warranty.I think it comes even with 128gb ssd also kindly check the Asus India website



I have placed the order. The local stores doesn't have that model yet. Also I can't wait any longer...


----------



## raga8 (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats do post ur review after using it..

- - - Updated - - -



raga8 said:


> Congrats do post ur review after using it..


 and which m. 2  ssd will be in terms of performance nd product life samsung or transcend or Kingston or any other ssd


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 25, 2016)

raga8 said:


> Congrats do post ur review after using it..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and which m. 2  ssd will be in terms of performance nd product life samsung or transcend or Kingston or any other ssd



Samsung 850 evo is better than its competitors, that's why I opted for that. But sadly there's no 128GB version in India. Ordered 250GB one at 8k

There's a Transcend one at 5k, 128GB, which seems good for the price 

I'll post a review if I get time


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2016)

I finally got my laptop yesterday.

The laptop is good, just that it doesn't have backlit keyboard which I was kind of hoping to get, even though FK, Paytm n other websites in India doesn't mention that it has one

The screen is okay, it seems better than the one in Y500 due to anti glare coating.
Speakers are not upto the mark even though it is a 2.1 system. Its similar to the 2.0 JBL speakers of Y500

The laptop gets a bit warm in the area below arrow keys but it isn't uncomfortable. It happens while gaming. MGS5 TPP ran at 1080p at high settings (extra high is the max setting) at above 50fps. Otherwise the laptop is cool, much cooler than Y500. Also the temp in my area is 40C 

I'll post a bit detailed review afterwards.

I'm still waiting for my SSD


----------



## azvnoit (May 2, 2016)

Congrats on your purchase.

Also, where did you sell your old laptop? 
I'm planning to sell my HP 15-E038TX, I requested a quote from Atterobay and Reglobe and both were low compared to appraisal from local store.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 2, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> Also, where did you sell your old laptop?
> I'm planning to sell my HP 15-E038TX, I requested a quote from Atterobay and Reglobe and both were low compared to appraisal from local store.



I posted ad in OLX n quikr
Finally sold it to a guy at 26k one month after posting the ad (It had a few problems, that's why sold it)

Post an ad & see how much people are willing to pay for it


----------



## raga8 (May 3, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I finally got my laptop yesterday.
> 
> The laptop is good, just that it doesn't have backlit keyboard which I was kind of hoping to get, even though FK, Paytm n other websites in India doesn't mention that it has one
> 
> ...



Cool dude congrats


----------



## azvnoit (May 3, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I posted ad in OLX n quikr
> Finally sold it to a guy at 26k one month after posting the ad (It had a few problems, that's why sold it)
> 
> Post an ad & see how much people are willing to pay for it



Thanks, will check it for better prices.



anupam_pb said:


> The laptop is good, just that it doesn't have backlit keyboard which I was kind of hoping to get, even though FK, Paytm n other websites in India doesn't mention that it has one



Getting backlit keyboard is sometimes a problem as they are mostly not available. Same was the case when I had purchased, laptop with backlit keyboard was not available from official store as well. It is better to confirm from seller or customer care regarding this.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (May 23, 2016)

MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop

Latest 6th Gen. Intel® Core™ i7 processor
NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 960M graphics with higher performance
15.6" Full HD (1920x1080), 94%NTSC wide-view panel
NVMe M.2 SSD by PCIe Gen3 X4 up to 2200MB/s speed(Optional)
USB 3.0 Type-C reversible plug
Nahimic Sound Technology delivering 360⁰ immersive audio experience
Audio Boost enhancing the gaming headset sound detail and sound stage
Keyboard by Steelseries with better tactile feedback
Exclusive SHIFT technology boosts performance under controlled noise & temperature
Exclusive Cooler Boost 3 Technology
Matrix Display supporting 4K output up to 2 external monitors


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 23, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop
> 
> Latest 6th Gen. Intel® Core™ i7 processor
> NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 960M graphics with higher performance
> ...






OP already purchased a laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> MSI GL62 6QF Gaming Laptop
> 
> Latest 6th Gen. Intel® Core™ i7 processor
> NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 960M graphics with higher performance
> ...



:laughing_NF:

For that price I would have opted for Asus instead of MSI, if I could have spent 85k+


----------



## Stormbringer (May 23, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> :laughing_NF:
> 
> For that price I would have opted for Asus instead of MSI, if I could have spent 85k+



Do post a review of your new laptop with lots of Pics if you get time


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Do post a review of your new laptop with lots of Pics if you get time



In a few days...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 30, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> In a few days...


 Please make a video review and post it on youtube. Its easier for you , and provides more informative than walls of texts and pictures. I want to see the amount of bloatwares, and the statistics on Hardware Monitor while idle and while playing games.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Please make a video review and post it on youtube. Its easier for you , and provides more informative than walls of texts and pictures. I want to see the amount of bloatwares, and the statistics on Hardware Monitor while idle and while playing games.



Internet is slow....Very slow in my hometown, so I would be happy even if the pics upload properly

Yeah I have already taken few HW Monitor screenshots


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2016)

I have posted the review. 

Someone with good internet connection please inform me if you can see the pics. (Because pics aren't loading at my home)

*forum.digit.in/reviews/197486-dell-inspiron-7559-dells-entry-into-gaming-segment.html


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 5, 2016)

How is this: Dell Inspiron I7559 763BLK 15 6&quot; Full HD Gaming Laptop Core I5 8GB RAM 256GB | eBay

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> I have posted the review.
> 
> Someone with good internet connection please inform me if you can see the pics. (Because pics aren't loading at my home)
> 
> *forum.digit.in/reviews/197486-dell-inspiron-7559-dells-entry-into-gaming-segment.html



O you already bought it? xD Sorry the last post on page 1 wasnt loaded and I didnt check page 2 xD
BTW I can see the pics


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2016)

Blue Dragon said:


> How is this: Dell Inspiron I7559 763BLK 15 6" Full HD Gaming Laptop Core I5 8GB RAM 256GB | eBay
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



LOL

BTW I personally think, buying it from Paytm with manufacturer warranty is better than buying with seller warranty(but it will have backlit keyboard)


----------

